# DS #4778: Shin Megami Tensei: Strange Journey (USA)



## tempBOT (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6063^^


----------



## Bitbyte (Mar 23, 2010)

Doesn't save for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Tried on my N-Card, save type set to AUTO and EEPROM 64 kbit. No go.


----------



## playallday (Mar 23, 2010)

Going to try it in no$gba. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  Never mind, I'm having issues on my end.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

half an hour left on my downloa

will test on AceKard 2i

how did you get it with that GBATEMP look to it?


----------



## Isabelyes (Mar 23, 2010)

AP. Shit.

Does anyone know if it's only having save corruptions on Acekards, or also on other flashcards?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

untested...

maybe when Normatt fixes this..he will release Release canidate 2..

because think about it...

if he released RC2 sooner...he would have had to release ANOTHER update for just this game....

kinda smart thing to do


----------



## Isabelyes (Mar 23, 2010)

I, too, hope he'll release RC2 when he fixes this.
AFAIK, it's the last awesome DS game to come out this month.

Though 1 April has got Etrian Odyssey 3.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

damn...hopefully it can be fixed soon...

cant wait to see what makes this game "Mature"


----------



## Isabelyes (Mar 23, 2010)

Penis-shaped monsters, and female demons with exposed breasts without nipples.
Nothing _really_ bad, though.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

ah..the "mature" rating is just for hype I guess...

OMG a mature game...it MUST BE GOOOD


----------



## Four (Mar 23, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> ah..the "mature" rating is just for hype I guess...
> 
> OMG a mature game...it MUST BE GOOOD


Read the post above you, rather than making absurd assumptions about something you clearly know nothing about.


----------



## Isabelyes (Mar 23, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> ah..the "mature" rating is just for hype I guess...
> 
> OMG a mature game...it MUST BE GOOOD



OMG it's really good, though.
Played the Japanese version for 10 hours.
It's really, really awesome.

EDIT: @four: He probably began writing his comment before I posted mine.


----------



## .Darky (Mar 23, 2010)

Fuck, yeah!

Downloading right now. I hope the fix for the AP doesn't take long.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

...


----------



## Law (Mar 23, 2010)

Page one and a person is already flaming!

That was fast.


----------



## Isabelyes (Mar 23, 2010)

*Welcome to Gbatemp! *Wink* *

...I'm sorry for posting so much. I'm just bouncing on my chair to play this.
They've done a wonderful job on the translation..._again_.

EDIT: Oops, flame was removed. Ignore this post, for it makes no sense without it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 23, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> how did you get it with that GBATEMP look to it?


On the front page, in the Site Navigation box, there's a link 'Submit scene release'.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

gotcha...thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





now I can help out here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Never actually noticed that before


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 23, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> gotcha...thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's quite hidden, most people don't ever notice it.


----------



## Bloodangel (Mar 23, 2010)

work on cyclods ?


----------



## playallday (Mar 23, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck, I didn't even know it was there until today when I wanted to post this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now how to I add a .nfo...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 23, 2010)

You can't if you haven't already, although a mod can do it, send them the info and they'll add it to the release.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

got it to load on AceKard 1.6 RC1..

dont know if it will save

EDIT - love it how it builds on conspiracy theories about a select group aiming for world domination


----------



## HaloBenish (Mar 23, 2010)

When did RC2 come out?


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 23, 2010)

isabelyes said:
			
		

> Penis-shaped monsters, and female demons with exposed breasts without nipples.
> Nothing _really_ bad, though.


But you don't actually see anything? Way to go, ESRB. You're starting to get even worse than PEGI.

And I'm really looking forward to playing this, though it prolly won't work on R4 and the likes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ineed munniez for an AK2i!


----------



## Isabelyes (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow, you're right.
Is it out yet?

EDIT:



			
				Demonbart said:
			
		

> isabelyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You _do_ see penises. As in, everything that makes it a penis.
That'd be enough to have it rated Mature.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 23, 2010)

First ontopic post: this game is awesome. I played the J version for ages. I recommend it to anyone.


----------



## demitrius (Mar 23, 2010)

First try - crashed on the first cutscene

Second try - crashed when I tried to save

M3 Real 4.7h


----------



## Isabelyes (Mar 23, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> First ontopic post:
> 
> QUOTE(isabelyes @ Mar 23 2010, 08:37 PM) Penis-shaped monsters, and female demons with exposed breasts without nipples.
> Nothing _really_ bad, though.



On-topic: i find it _strange_ that it works on other cards without any problems.
This must mean the fix is already out there, doesn't it?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

HaloBenish said:
			
		

> When did RC2 come out?




HUGE TYPO.


I've been posting about RC2 on Warioware D.I.Y and here I had it on my mind..

but I have gotten past 3 cutscenes

GOING THOUGH SO MUCH TEXT >_


----------



## Isabelyes (Mar 23, 2010)

^You got me WAY too excited for that.
It won't save on Acekard RC1.


----------



## Law (Mar 23, 2010)

@ why is this game rated M

the demon in question



Spoiler


----------



## Isabelyes (Mar 23, 2010)

There are more, though.
EDIT: nevermind that.
I posted before looking T-T


----------



## Jason5877 (Mar 23, 2010)

wont save on acekard
works on supercard DSONE EOS SP2


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

ACEKARD AKAIO 1.6 RC1 VERDICT

Tries to Save. Says SAVE FAILED. yet shows the save data

LOAD save data..Save game is in there...but it's "corrupted" and deletes it...bitch...like Blood of Bahamut..accept holding X didn't work either...


Like Warioware D.I.Y..the game works perfectly!..just cannot save! >_<

SOLUTION? - RC2


----------



## Langin (Mar 23, 2010)

What kind of game is this?


----------



## Maverick_z (Mar 23, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> @ why is this game rated M
> 
> the demon in question
> 
> ...



I always thought it was rated M for this demon



Spoiler


----------



## taken (Mar 23, 2010)

Works on EDGE 1.9. The game heavy on text the first 28 minutes and I only attack one.
Now I am off to sickbay and rescue the medics and that 36 minutes into the game.
Yes I checked it saves. Plus it loads from saves.


----------



## Isabelyes (Mar 23, 2010)

A first-person dungeon crawler.
...It's a RPG, but more difficult, and way more awesome.

*Posts merged*



			
				Maverick_z said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Among others, yes.


----------



## pitman (Mar 23, 2010)

Try putting  the text speed on max, that always speeds up gameplay (and I can read it quite fast ).


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 23, 2010)

Brawler said:
			
		

> What kind of game is this?


It's an SRPG I believe.


----------



## Taik (Mar 23, 2010)

Maverick_z said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Took me a while to understand the second (was looking for a woman) then I saw this HUGE thing and I was like "OMG lol"


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

Brawler said:
			
		

> What kind of game is this?




RPG...not really intense battles though...its like Dragon Quest or Etrian Overdose ..u cannot see your players..just the enemy in front of you who doesn't move..

EDIT - ZOMG GBATEMP CRASHED.


----------



## Law (Mar 23, 2010)

Maverick_z said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha oh wow that's way more awesome


----------



## Isabelyes (Mar 23, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Brawler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean Etrian Odyssey, right?
...And yes, Gbatemp is crashing.
It didn't even crash at the release of TLoZ: ST!


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 23, 2010)

Really looking forward to this, hopefully the AP for Acekard's will be fixed soon.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

wow..can you please take down that 10% warn increase??

I didn't mean it...GBATEMP's servers were screwing up..and was double posting D =


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 23, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> wow..can you please take down that 10% warn increase??
> 
> I didn't mean it...GBATEMP's servers were screwing up..and was double posting D =



It's better to PM the mod in question with this issue


----------



## DarkMario616 (Mar 23, 2010)

If anyone has played the JP version, how does it compare with Devil Survivor?

It's just a save thing like WW, so hopefully Normatt fixes it


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

isabelyes said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




must have had to do with the GBATEMP server crashing....the spell checker went retarded


----------



## Taik (Mar 23, 2010)

DarkMario616 said:
			
		

> If anyone has played the JP version, how does it compare with Devil Survivor?
> 
> It's just a save thing like WW, so hopefully Normatt fixes it



It's totally different, DS was an SRPG while this is an old-school RPG/dungeon crawler


----------



## Silent_Ninja_Man (Mar 23, 2010)

Does it have any voice over ? BTW it could have been titled Shin Megami Tensei 4 (sequel to Nocturne on PS2) so more like an opus from the mother series than a spin off like Persona.

I've been following the Atlus USA translation blog, hope it sells well it's a LOT of hard work. Waiting for the euro release to buy it.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

PM'd Chanser..

hopefully issues can be resolved : /

ON TOPIC : this game reminds me of the older style JRPG's


----------



## swornsecrets (Mar 23, 2010)

taken said:
			
		

> Works on EDGE 1.9. The game heavy on text the first 28 minutes and I only attack one.
> Now I am off to sickbay and rescue the medics and that 36 minutes into the game.



It can save too?


----------



## haflore (Mar 23, 2010)

Downloading now, gonna check with my Cyclo shortly.


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 23, 2010)

Seems to be working fine on the CycloDS 1.58, i have saved and loaded twice, no issues so far


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> Seems to be working fine on the CycloDS 1.58, i have saved and loaded twice, no issues so far




goddamnit...where is RC2?? D =


----------



## DarkMario616 (Mar 23, 2010)

Oooh this sounds better, I prefer dungeon crawlers > SRPGs


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 23, 2010)

Picked up the game from Gamestop; interesting so far.  Nice music.  Lets see if this game can bump Devil Survivor a peg or two on my list.  It's currently sitting at #1 DS Game for me.(Devil Survivor, that is)


----------



## Bloodangel (Mar 23, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> Seems to be working fine on the CycloDS 1.58, i have saved and loaded twice, no issues so far




excellent !!!


----------



## liltorchic (Mar 23, 2010)

Works like a charm so far with rts.


----------



## darkevia (Mar 23, 2010)

Loaded and worked fine until I tried saving where it said "Save failed" even though it showed the save file in the slot; then tried loading the file and it said it was corrupted so promptly deleted it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Playing on R4i (yes I know crappy card lol - ordered an Acekard2i already)

Hope this gets fixed soon!


----------



## Chaotik (Mar 23, 2010)

Just checked on M3 Real. Save Error, as expected.


----------



## Tanas (Mar 23, 2010)

It only saves on the...
EDGE
CycloDS
SCSD1


----------



## geoflcl (Mar 23, 2010)

Neato. Judging by the pictures graciously provided by the GBAtemp citizens, this will be one strange journey indeed.

Once RC2 is released. (Sits patiently)


----------



## jelema_kasep (Mar 23, 2010)

guys it's working on desmume latest firmware, strangely... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



been played for 20 min here. no save issues everything goes fine


----------



## DiNo29 (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm getting a freeze at a certain point during the intro here, on SCDS1

Edit : Unchecked "Patch speed" and it seems to works.

Edit2 : Save fails :/


----------



## donelwero (Mar 23, 2010)

Fix'd for AKAIO, now lets just hope that RC2 will be released soon. AKAIO Forum


----------



## bmt0 (Mar 23, 2010)

jelema_kasep said:
			
		

> guys it's working on desmume latest firmware, strangely...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, was about to try it myself

Btw, does anyone know if i can use a savegame from DeSmeMU on the R4? I'd like to continue it on my DS when the AP is fixed


----------



## Magus (Mar 23, 2010)

donelwero said:
			
		

> Fix'd for AKAIO, now lets just hope that RC2 will be released soon. AKAIO Forum



so i'm confused... do i need to get the akaio 1.6? wait for normatt to release his stuff?


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Magus said:
			
		

> donelwero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gotta wait for a new release


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

damn...Normatt is really building the pressure...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




everything is being "fixed"

but...hasn't been released yet!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 23, 2010)

ah a great game... i think after 2 or so months we will see many issues solved so have patience everyone
screenshots


Spoiler












[/spoilers]


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 23, 2010)

wtf is rc2?
@shakir 
spoiler failed XD


----------



## ryuragnas (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry to be a downer, but i have had SMT SJ fail on CEVO 1.58. Went to rescue the 4 crew mate, got to the 2nd, and when they gave me some documents, I went to read them, and it just black screened.


----------



## NDStemp (Mar 23, 2010)

Downloading right now.

Let's see if this game is as good as everyone says.


----------



## liltorchic (Mar 23, 2010)

Dammit theres ap besides the save problem?


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 23, 2010)

DarkMario616 said:
			
		

> If anyone has played the JP version, how does it compare with Devil Survivor?
> 
> It's just a save thing like WW, so hopefully Normatt fixes it



besides those monster and fusion
this game got nothing related to Devil Survivor..
its a RPG


----------



## Exbaddude (Mar 23, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> DarkMario616 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it better than Devil Survivor?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> wtf is rc2?
> @shakir
> spoiler failed XD




Release Candidate 2

AKAIO 1.6 RC2..


which has all the "good" games "fixed" like Warioware D.I.Y and this one >_


----------



## noname9889 (Mar 24, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its a matter of taste. The game is more of an etrian odyssey type game mixed with old school shin megami which is great for people into old school rpgs. but you cant really compare it to devil survivor as their nothing alike


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 24, 2010)

ok thx stanley
is that a fw for ak2i?


----------



## lce_ (Mar 24, 2010)

Any fix for M3 Real yet?


----------



## ZeroTm (Mar 24, 2010)

I guess it goes without saying that it doesn't work on R4?


----------



## pimabread (Mar 24, 2010)

I think I'm scarred cuz I got an R4 ultra and those haven't been updated in ages yo


----------



## jelema_kasep (Mar 24, 2010)

bmt0 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, was about to try it myself
> 
> Btw, does anyone know if i can use a savegame from DeSmeMU on the R4? I'd like to continue it on my DS when the AP is fixed


well, since dstt does have pretty similiar firmware to r4 that'd be negative
but for some reasons the J version got no problems in exchanging save file with the J nds, too, of course
hope the fix brag in soon..


----------



## DragonSageX (Mar 24, 2010)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> I guess it goes without saying that it doesn't work on R4?


Just tried it with an R4 card. Plays fine, fails at the save, shows the save file, but on load it calls it corrupted and deletes it.


----------



## Spikeynator (Mar 24, 2010)

hope its better then how it looks lol boxart looks like LEGO...


----------



## signz (Mar 24, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Kreatur84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erm, actually neither is fixed in RC2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 only in Norm's latest build.


----------



## RyviusRan (Mar 24, 2010)

What if you used the Japanese version and carried over all the English text.

Would that fix the save problem? Since the Japanese version seems to not have this issue anymore.


----------



## FoolishDreamer (Mar 24, 2010)

Damn I was just about to replace my r4 with an acekard and then this!
Maybe I should just stick with my old, glorious r4 and wait for a patch for this and pokemon ;_;


----------



## ZeroTm (Mar 24, 2010)

DragonSageX said:
			
		

> ZeroTm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so there's still hope! Unlike with pokemon and ww. -.-


----------



## matthewn4444 (Mar 24, 2010)

Great... they localize this but not 7th dragon? Btw does it work on any cards yet?


----------



## RyviusRan (Mar 24, 2010)

anyone going to answer my question on the last page?


----------



## ocean- (Mar 24, 2010)

donelwero said:
			
		

> Fix'd for AKAIO, now lets just hope that RC2 will be released soon. AKAIO Forum



wtf is RC2?

EDIT: oh

Release Candidate 2

AKAIO 1.6 RC2..


----------



## BigNastyCurve (Mar 24, 2010)

ocean- said:
			
		

> donelwero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Release Candidate 2 of the AKAIO fw


----------



## Four (Mar 24, 2010)

matthewn4444 said:
			
		

> Great... they localize this but not 7th dragon?


Uh, what? Sega ? Atlus. Your comment makes no sense in that regard.


----------



## Jemlee (Mar 24, 2010)

Crud! ITS TOO  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EPIC!!!

Must finish devil survivor first...


----------



## Overwhelming (Mar 24, 2010)

Can't save on my old R4.


----------



## Exhumed (Mar 24, 2010)

RyviusRan said:
			
		

> What if you used the Japanese version and carried over all the English text.
> 
> Would that fix the save problem? Since the Japanese version seems to not have this issue anymore.


That's much easier said than done.


----------



## HitoriRaven (Mar 24, 2010)

Also, just like to point out that the M rating comes from the religious implication/whatever(no offense) with the demons not just the shape of some of them. Surprised that no one knew/said so before. Sadly, this has nothing to do with AP.


----------



## kirokun (Mar 24, 2010)

HitoriRaven said:
			
		

> Also, just like to point out that the M rating comes from the religious implication/whatever(no offense) with the demons not just the shape of some of them. Surprised that no one knew/said so before. Sadly, this has nothing to do with AP.



Devil Survivor got off with a 'T'


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 24, 2010)

kirokun said:
			
		

> HitoriRaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beat me to it


----------



## Four (Mar 24, 2010)

kirokun said:
			
		

> HitoriRaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And your point is? They're two different games.


----------



## TestedInVN (Mar 24, 2010)

Game works perfect on DeSmuME 0.9.5


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 24, 2010)

Well, I can't wait to be able to play it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Me and my AK2 will just have to wait until the noobs are done pissing normmatt off and he graces us with the fix. AKAIO is the reason I love my AK so much but people need to lay off the harassment, I mean really. No one is obligated to provide us with the fix ;P

People need to chill and stop having apoplectic fits when a "fix" isn't out as soon as their greed demands it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On topic, I've fallen in love with the SMT and Persona series recently and this one looks just as good as the others


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 24, 2010)

Four said:
			
		

> kirokun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because it had MANY religious references in it?  And demons?  They may be two different games, but they're from the same series. -_-


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 24, 2010)

I hear this already works on Cyclo. Regretably I won't have the space to accomodate it until the morning as I've not finished watching my movies yet. As soon as I've finished watching those, they can be deleted and this can take its rightful spot on my card. Until then I'm gonna get back to waiting for someone to send me a Charmander on Soul Silver. Never gonna happen 'cause I'm not offering a Mew, Deoxys or other legendary, the GTS is bullshit, looking at a lvl 1 Dratini earlier, thay wanted a lvl 100 Mew. Get a sense of value!

Thankfully if that should fail me as I suspect it will, I can always get back to making ludicrous games on WarioWare DIY. This game rules. Especially if you're childish like me and like to create games of things getting sliced in half or crushed by anvils, etc. Gonna go brainstorm for a new project.

EDIT: I withdraw what I said about the GTS as I just signed in and got me a Charmander. Lvl 1, no nickname, Rash nature (I don't worry about natures but apparantly it's important) OT someone named Ryan with the ID number 28824. Cheers Ryan, whoever/wherever you are. Take good care of my Magmar


----------



## greyfox2401 (Mar 24, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Four said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry I'm new but i double checked my collection and Persona 2 was rated T and both Persona 3 and 4 were rated M and most of the Call of Duty games are rated T except for Modern Warfare 1 & 2 which were rated M


----------



## kirokun (Mar 24, 2010)

Four said:
			
		

> kirokun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What?

I know that... 

Where that come from?


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> Well, I can't wait to be able to play it
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This, people are impatient little pricks. Normmatt has to deal with tons of idiots bugging him all the time. Maybe he would decide to release things earlier if people stopped bugging him all the time. But we have no clue since people constantly whine that they can't play their newest game the second it's online.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 24, 2010)

Sylar1 said:
			
		

> Leamonde.Halcyon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I honestly feel bad for the flashcard makers right now.  Normmatt, Team Acekard, Team M3, the Cyclo team, all of them have to put up with these whiny little brats who are too impatient to realize they're not paying the teams to make these patches.  Usually the patches are made 3rd-party.


----------



## greyfox2401 (Mar 24, 2010)

wait complaining doesn't help matters 





now what am i supposed to do 

oh wait ill go play something else for the time being


----------



## ShadowStitch (Mar 24, 2010)

...should I even mention the remote possibility of actually purchasing the game if people are in such a hurry to play it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I mean, it's a SMT game, with an Atlus translation, it's going to be good, it's gotten good reviews, and it's available in stores right now.

Plus it includes a soundtrack and poster at Gamestop.
http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDet...roduct_id=76262

Instead of whining about how Norm isn't releasing RC2 AKAIO, or complaining that your card doesn't support the rom... you can either sit down, shut up, and wait for a fix so you can steal it _(like most of you probably intend to do,)_ or you can go buy the game and support the programmers. 

Those are your only two options unless you'd like to code a fix yourself.
Your *ONLY* options.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 24, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> I honestly feel bad for the flashcard makers right now.  Normmatt, Team Acekard, Team M3, the Cyclo team, all of them have to put up with these whiny little brats who are too impatient to realize they're not paying the teams to make these patches.  Usually the patches are made 3rd-party.



Indeed. I truly appreciate the work that goes into a project like this. I'm not a computer programmer, but before I graduated high school (i attended a specialized art high school), I was part of a group of students chosen to be in charge of...well essentially decorating the schools. We would paint things that needed fresh paint, but more than that, we were in charge of projects requested by teachers, murals, helping create the sets for the plays done by the drama students, designing the art exhibits of other visual arts majors and so on and all of this was done in our spare time with no compensation. There was no end to the bullshit and impatience we put up with, especially from people who had no idea about visual arts.

There would be teachers and drama students harassing us all the time about how long it was taking to finish a wall mural or piece of set. No one could understand that if you want the kind of quality that we were selected to be able to deliver in our work takes time. A normal sized painting of say, even typical printer paper size can take days if not weeks of delicate brushwork and shading and various techniques, especially taking into account the time for layers and colors of paint to dry so there wouldnt be smearing. Yet the teachers/students would be harassing us after only a day or two demanding to know why the full wall mural wasnt finished or why there was so little progress and "how hard can it be?"

I eventually quit the group.

I understand normmatts frustration and I can't blame him for withholding things out of pure irritation with the impatient masses clamoring. Why can't the understand they're doing more harm than good for themselves the more they ask? Let's piss off the person spending their free time to give us the fixes to play these games we just *must* have. sigh.


----------



## greyfox2401 (Mar 24, 2010)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i would have told them to suck it and do it themselves.  shouldn't they start banning after the 5th "is it patched yet" post


----------



## berlinka (Mar 24, 2010)

Well Normmatt can be annoyed with the impatience acekard owners. But not giving ANY info is making things worse. And what do you expect when you create a loader on which the future of Acekard? You can expect that masses of acekard owners want to know what or when.

I think it's very naive to think we just sit like little puppies waiting for a bone.

If only he would have mentioned "soonish" in one of these forums yesterday or the day before, That would have calmed down most of us.

I bought an Acekard last week and thought I was finally rid of the trouble that the R4 had with no support. I'm almost doubting my choice now, knowing the future of my card depends on ONE PERSON for god sake.


----------



## gmdaisuke (Mar 24, 2010)

hmmm i buy a acekard today and don't work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



someone know if it works with save state??
(i read in somewhere that the AP Don't let you save but the acekard have a savestate someone knows if it work??)


----------



## DJ91990 (Mar 24, 2010)

Savestate? What the heack are you talking about? AKAIO does not have a save state feature! Why doesn't everybody STFU and capture all 493 Pokémon in HG and SS? I am sure by then the patch will have been out for some time then.

What I find very strange is that Classic Game Room of Youtube has had this game a day before it came out.

Well, I am not a very paitent person so I distract myself by attempting to finish the games that are avalible to me. Norrmat (sorry if I mispelt name) thanks for releasing AKAIO1.6RC1. I have had no problems with Pokemon Heart Gold or Soul Silver.


----------



## Valavor (Mar 24, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Well Normmatt can be annoyed with the impatience acekard owners. But not giving ANY info is making things worse. And what do you expect when you create a loader on which the future of Acekard? You can expect that masses of acekard owners want to know what or when.
> 
> I think it's very naive to think we just sit like little puppies waiting for a bone.
> 
> ...



well...actually he's not obliged to do anything for us, so even if it never get released, we still got nothing to complain about.
and like wow you can't play 1 game out of the 4000-something games on the NDS, your doubting over that?
I use a acekard myself and in the time I wait I just play other games, it's not like it's the end of the world when you can't play this game.


----------



## Isabelyes (Mar 24, 2010)

G'morning everyone.

Please note that some of us think Pokemon is shit.
As for AP, apparently it's already fixed, so if everyone'd calm down, we'll have it before you know it.


----------



## donelwero (Mar 24, 2010)

isabelyes said:
			
		

> G'morning everyone.
> 
> Please note that *some of us think Pokemon is shit*.
> As for AP, apparently it's already fixed, so if everyone'd calm down, we'll have it before you know it.



+1 You're totally right.

I can tell you guys that we'll have our fix very soon. Just be patient.


----------



## Gutentag (Mar 24, 2010)

donelwero said:
			
		

> isabelyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how do you know?


----------



## redact (Mar 24, 2010)

Gutentag said:
			
		

> donelwero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because he asked


----------



## kwanying (Mar 24, 2010)

release!!

AKAIO 1.6 RC2

Postby Normmatt » Wed Mar 24, 2010 8:42 pm
STOP FUCKING WHINING ABOUT RELEASES OR YOU WON'T RECEIVE ANYMORE.

AK-AIO 1.6 RC2
+ Show error screen on boot if your using a clone.
+ Added Korean language (Thanks cherries4u).
+ Added Czech language (Thanks penthaler).
+ Fixed hiddenFileNames ini bug.
+ Now shows an error if a clone is detected.
+ Updated savelist.bin



March 24th
----------
Fixed Shin Megami Tensei: Strange Journey (#4821).

March 22nd
----------
Fixed Rooms - The Main Building (#4813).

March 20th
----------
Fixed Nettou! Powerful Koushien (#4807).
Fixed Kawaii Koinu DS 3 (#4809).
Fixed Crayon Shinchan Susume Kasukabe Ninja Tai (#4810).
Fixed Warioworld D.I.Y (#4812).

March 18th
----------
Fixed Pokemon Wii connectivity using QuickSave mode.
Fixed Alice in Wonderland (#4798).
Fixed Combat of Giants: Mutant Insects (#4800).

March 17th
----------
Fixed Pokemon HG/SS wii connectivity (Thanks yellow.wood.goblin).
Fixed Deca Sports DS (#4797).

March 13th
----------
Fixed RPG Tsukuru (#4789).

March 12th
----------
Fixed 100 Livres Classiques (#4783).
Fixed Jacqueline Wilson's Tracy Beaker: The Game (#4784).


----------



## Sanderino (Mar 24, 2010)

Shit, #!&* AP! Bet it doesn't work on my r4 now.. xP


----------



## Silent_Ninja_Man (Mar 24, 2010)

kwanying said:
			
		

> Postby Normmatt » Wed Mar 24, 2010 8:42 pm
> STOP FUCKING WHINING ABOUT RELEASES OR YOU WON'T RECEIVE ANYMORE




Ok, we're probably seeing one of the last updates as i don't see how this gigantic mass of whining brats will stop to harass him.

What are the next big DS games ? The "release" of Dragon Quest IX US is going to be epic.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 24, 2010)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> Shit, #!&* AP! Bet it doesn't work on my r4 now.. xP


I doubt any game to come out nowadays will work on the R4.


----------



## kitehimuro (Mar 24, 2010)

Silent_Ninja_Man said:
			
		

> kwanying said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, kind of sucks to pay for a card for which updates are dependent upon a temperamental "scene celeb"...


----------



## heartgold (Mar 24, 2010)

kitehimuro said:
			
		

> Silent_Ninja_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you don't like, go find another card company. ... Oh that dependent temperamental "scene celeb" has never turned his back on since he begun his work. So it fucking doesn't suck!

Serious people stop bitching about AKAIO, wow it can't play one game out of 4000 games lmao, Normmat and the AKAIO team have been great to Acekard.

Stop annoying them, yes they fixed games instantly, if you people are gonna whine, heck no wonder they delay it. They don't get paid for all the effort they put in. Be grateful, AKAIO is one of the best firmwares out there.


----------



## kitehimuro (Mar 24, 2010)

Contemplate this: the AK isn't free, there is a company manufacturing/selling it. Now tell me why did the AKAIO devs took the extra effort to add the "function" of the new firmware not working on fakes?
Disclaimer: I don't personally care since it runs/saves on no$gba just fine


----------



## x0angelus0x (Mar 24, 2010)

I prefer the art style of previous Tensei game. It is much more beautiful. The music itself is engaging too.

I don't really like the look of this game and the fonts used in dialogues are annoying, they look clunky. Anyway, I hope the storytelling is good.


----------



## Isabelyes (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm one hour in.
This game is fucking awesome.
GOTY for sure.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 24, 2010)

kitehimuro said:
			
		

> Contemplate this: the AK isn't free, there is a company manufacturing/selling it. Now tell me why did the AKAIO devs took the extra effort to add the "function" of the new firmware not working on fakes?
> Disclaimer: I don't personally care since it runs/saves on no$gba just fine



Fuck the acekard clones, don't you get it, they offically provide support to the real cards.

They hate clones, such as 4r clones, cheap dirty cards steal the work thats meant to be exclusive for AK, so such measures are taken to block clones off and since they don't have any kind of support and only know how to steal off others


----------



## TheCypher (Mar 24, 2010)

Well,mind if I ask a question?
Does it have any fix/patch for other cards?Since i saidly still own a R4i,and there isnt any where near here to buy a better one


----------



## Nashoki (Mar 24, 2010)

Errmmmm I hv the sav problem like everyone does, the corrupted one. Strange, I hv an EDGE (1.9) and hv that problem..
Cuz everyone else with an EDGE running on the 1.9 OS could save and load properly.
Can someone help me?


----------



## Excellentnuke (Mar 24, 2010)

Works perfectly on the new Touchpod


----------



## taken (Mar 24, 2010)

Nashoki said:
			
		

> Errmmmm I hv the sav problem like everyone does, the corrupted one. Strange, I hv an EDGE (1.9) and hv that problem..
> Cuz everyone else with an EDGE running on the 1.9 OS could save and load properly.
> Can someone help me?


I got no problem saving or loading from the game. I am running 1.9 edge os works great.

But my brother-in-law got a problem he was using an ordinary sd card that he cannot run the game. Black screen. I told him to buy sdhc class 4, which I am using and it works great been playing about 5 hours now.

Or you can format your card see if that help.


----------



## morphius (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## Nashoki (Mar 24, 2010)

Tried, still the same. Tried 3 times in fact. D8"


----------



## tkhchicobo (Mar 24, 2010)

Actually there is another AP beside the saving problem : no random encounter.
When I played the game on my DS, I was running around without meeting any random demon (the blue bar wont change color to yellow or red too o.O). Then I played it using emulator and I've engaged a lot of battles.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 24, 2010)

This game is epic. 
I'm loving everything about it


----------



## Zantagor (Mar 24, 2010)

ShadowStitch said:
			
		

> ...should I even mention the remote possibility of actually purchasing the game if people are in such a hurry to play it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed, so much for "Fans"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Real fans would be running to the store to buy this game instead of whinning about AP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amazon.ca shipped mine monday night and I already had it the day after and am enjoying it greatly.

Note to "Fans" you're not fans unless you actually pay for your fandom


----------



## Twinviper (Mar 24, 2010)

Please excuse my ignorance in this matter but i curently have a M3 Simply DS (dont laugh) running YSmenu (not sure of version but at least 3 months old) as the M3 firmware appeared to stop being updated at 1.4 (ages ago) on my ds lite.

With the advent of games like these (AP including) what card would i be better off buying that 1. is supported well with patches etc and works without alot of hassle and 2. would possible work if i ever decide to by a DSi ? also would my 2 gig MicroSD card work in it?

Many thanks for all sensible replies.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 24, 2010)

So I enjoyed Devil Survivor but its the only SMT I've played, how does this game compare? Is it similar and can you make decisions that affect the endings and multiple paths?


----------



## Exhumed (Mar 24, 2010)

New AKAIO release is out, reportedly fixes the game.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 24, 2010)

bik75 said:
			
		

> So I enjoyed Devil Survivor but its the only SMT I've played, how does this game compare? Is it similar and can you make decisions that affect the endings and multiple paths?


It's nothing like Devil Survivor, it's much better and also, it's a completely different genre.


----------



## lastexile33 (Mar 24, 2010)

The game is freezing occassionaly on my CycloDS using firmware 1.58, anyone else having this problem?


----------



## dudereno (Mar 24, 2010)

Superb game. Played about 5 hours worth now and whole battle system is very well done. Didn't enjoy Devil Survivor but this is much more my kind of game. Think Etrian mixed with demon summoning. Starts off slow but once you get into the dungeon crawling, it really opens up. Yet another quality game from Atlus.


----------



## taggart6 (Mar 24, 2010)

bik75 said:
			
		

> So I enjoyed Devil Survivor but its the only SMT I've played, how does this game compare? Is it similar and can you make decisions that affect the endings and multiple paths?




SMT is more of a Tactical role-playing game where as SJ is more of an RPG Dungeon Crawl.


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 24, 2010)

lastexile33 said:
			
		

> The game is freezing occassionaly on my CycloDS using firmware 1.58, anyone else having this problem?



I have 2 hours of playtime, no problems so far.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 24, 2010)

Zantagor said:
			
		

> ShadowStitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed. Which is why I refuse to pirate this, and plan on purchasing a copy on my birthday.


----------



## lastexile33 (Mar 24, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> lastexile33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, maybe it's the rom then? I'll try re-downloading it.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 24, 2010)

Zantagor said:
			
		

> *snip*
> Note to "Fans" you're not fans unless you actually pay for your fandom


Then there are people like me who either have no money to spend on games or want to play good games that are not going to be released in Europe (like this one).
And seriously, good luck to you if you want to find a good third party game like TWEWY or Bleach - Dark Souls here in the Netherlands.
You'll only find them in specialized game stores, and there is no game store within my vicinity.
So yeah, there are those games that you just "have to" pirate.


----------



## Law (Mar 24, 2010)

I'll buy it when Fatlus opens an EU division.


----------



## Rev Jim (Mar 24, 2010)

Supercard DSonei EOS V1.0 SP2, working 100% - played for about an hour and a half last night. Will update if any issues arise.

Odd thing though, with Infinite Space I was having a problem at first when first saving the game. It would be corrupted. So I erased the game and re-copied it over to my flashcart and in game saving worked. Last night I had the same problem with SMT:SJ, so I erased it and copied over still same problem. I upgraded to EOS (glad I did, it looks great and no problems at all) and it runs like a champ. 

It was prob a saver patch isue, it always seemed a little buggy with the options and seaming like it didn't hold them or something in the old OS and pissed me off. EOS handles it much nicer IMO


----------



## AnotherGamer (Mar 24, 2010)

Can someone explain why some games with similliar problems get more-or-less universal fixes to them practically at the same time they're released (like for example SRW Mugen no Frontier EXCEED) while others like this one require flashcard-specific fixes to make them work? Doesn't seem to make sense to me...


----------



## PraxxtorCruel (Mar 24, 2010)

So does anyone know if strange journey works with latest sakura firmware on the m3i zero which was released today?


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 24, 2010)

Because while the problems have similar effects, the causes are entirely different and therefore require different fixes. Just because a computer crashes doesn't mean the same thing caused it every time, does it? But the result-the crash-is still the same. More logic here please.


----------



## s2d4 (Mar 24, 2010)

The jap version's AP patch of this game was in overlay_0000.bin. By only changing 2 bytes, and voila the save works.

The problem is that the US version seems to use a completely different AP (eventhough the files used still have the same nemes). So I can't use the same patch for it. And it looks like there are less and less hacker in this forum these days...


----------



## Xoa (Mar 24, 2010)

The fix for the JP version was "universal", wasn't it?


----------



## miruki (Mar 24, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> I'll buy it when Fatlus opens an EU division.


+1

Importing every single game that I want to play IS too expensive, so yeah... I just wish they'd release games in Europe too, UK only would be more than enough anyways.... *le sigh*


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Mar 24, 2010)

AKAIO 1.6 RC2 RELEASED TODAY


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 24, 2010)

With the new AKAIO release, I was reading that you have to change the Save type to 32mb..do I just have to do that with this game and Wario or do I have to do that with all of the games..always for me it would have the default setting


----------



## meikiyou (Mar 24, 2010)

how do you change the save type?


----------



## Dorkus Malorkus (Mar 24, 2010)

meikiyou said:
			
		

> how do you change the save type?



select the rom, press 'y' twice, the first option allows you to change the save type (assuming you're using akaio).


----------



## meikiyou (Mar 24, 2010)

that's the problem... using R4


----------



## Dorkus Malorkus (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh.

Than you can't, as far as I remember.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 24, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> I'll buy it when Fatlus opens an EU division.



The remake of this on the 5DS is supposed to be really good. Can't wait for a European release date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well, it'd probably cost ya a pretty penny but you can always import it. It's in English and all.

Anyway, a damn fine game. I'm really liking it. I just need to start playing more SMT games.


----------



## meikiyou (Mar 25, 2010)

the problem comes from the save created by the cart or is an AP designed to run when you save?


----------



## Gutentag (Mar 25, 2010)

AnotherGamer said:
			
		

> Can someone explain why some games with similliar problems get more-or-less universal fixes to them practically at the same time they're released (like for example SRW Mugen no Frontier EXCEED) while others like this one require flashcard-specific fixes to make them work? Doesn't seem to make sense to me...
> Any explanation would be lost on you, if you don't understand the basic notion that not all anti-piracy measures are the same.
> 
> *Posts merged*
> ...


yes


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 25, 2010)

Zantagor said:
			
		

> Note to "Fans" you're not fans unless you actually pay for your fandom



Bollocks, I've been accidentally counting myself as a fan of pretty much all decent DS games for the last two years. Oh well. Back to my Evo


----------



## noname9889 (Mar 25, 2010)

Zantagor said:
			
		

> Indeed, so much for "Fans"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not necessarily. Ive always been a giant Shin Meagmi fan since playing persona 2 on the ps1 and would like to buy this game like i wanted to buy devil survivor. But im broke and dont exactly have that luxury. So you cant rip on a person, saying their not a fan just because their not paying for the game. As it turns out, people use money for a lot of things that we need to live. Games no matter how much i love them, dont outweigh eating. Because i like being able go an entire day without passing out. Consciousness is awesome like that. I will however agree with you about the whining. The patches are out when their out, shut the hell up, they know you want it, dont tell them every 2 minutes.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 25, 2010)

AnotherGamer said:
			
		

> Can someone explain why some games with similliar problems get more-or-less universal fixes to them practically at the same time they're released (like for example SRW Mugen no Frontier EXCEED) while others like this one require flashcard-specific fixes to make them work? Doesn't seem to make sense to me...



for Japanese game.. they have 2 dedicated guys doing these stuff
why universal, because the anti-protection is identical. 
so what one need to do is tweak a little to suit it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




of course who is going to do this for the U/E version..
also keep in mind that, we might get a special treat because they might upgrade the AP (MLRPG, PS0)

in other words, as long as there isn't anyone who is willing to step up for the scene
you won't be seeing any universal patches for U/E


----------



## rugdoctors (Mar 25, 2010)

wow...elixirdream, I really miss Malaysia's technology...New Zealand has suck-ass internet speed.


----------



## Ganduro (Mar 25, 2010)

noname9889 said:
			
		

> Not necessarily. Ive always been a giant Shin Meagmi fan since playing persona 2 on the ps1 and would like to buy this game like i wanted to buy devil survivor. *But im broke and dont exactly have that luxury.* So you cant rip on a person, saying their not a fan just because their not paying for the game. As it turns out, people use money for a lot of things that we need to live. Games no matter how much i love them, dont outweigh eating. Because i like being able go an entire day without passing out. Consciousness is awesome like that. I will however agree with you about the whining. The patches are out when their out, shut the hell up, they know you want it, dont tell them every 2 minutes.


If you're broke and can't afford an awesome, hand-hewn oak desk, does that justify going into the store and hauling it out without paying? If you can't afford video games, _that doesn't mean it's okay or morally right to pirate them._ The normal response to "I can't afford video games" is "then don't play them until you can." Pirate all you want, but never try to take the moral high ground about it, because justifying piracy is nigh-impossible. Just accept that you're doing a bad thing in doing so. Or, you know, go buy the game to give the developers money so they can make more.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 25, 2010)

Ganduro said:
			
		

> noname9889 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like you already.


----------



## AnotherGamer (Mar 25, 2010)

I understand that most types of AP are different, my main question was about how exactly some games get theirs cracked so fast that it can be released basically at the same time as the ROM, either because their apparent AP is "just" an unintentional bug in the way the game works or because the programmers were being lazy and used a scheme that was already defeated some point in the past? Or are there other possible reasons?


----------



## kalmis (Mar 25, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> You'll only find them in specialized game stores, and there is no game store within my vicinity.
> So yeah, there are those games that you just "have to" pirate.



Ever heard of importing?


----------



## T-hug (Mar 25, 2010)

This game is absolute candy I love it!  I charged my DSi fully yesterday and ran the battery out in one sitting playing this game, it's that good!


----------



## Karry (Mar 25, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I don't personally care since it runs/saves on no$gba just fine


Bullshit, black screen after starting a new game. Works in snail-paced Desmume fine, though, but who wants to use that.


----------



## Mei-o (Mar 25, 2010)

Problems on DSTT: Save problems, no encounters

Does anyone have a fix? Oh, and don't tell me to buy a new flashcart. They're horribly expensive where I live. They're almost worth my 1 month allowance.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 25, 2010)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Problems on DSTT: Save problems, no encounters
> 
> Does anyone have a fix? Oh, and don't tell me to buy a new flashcart. They're horribly expensive where I live. They're almost worth my 1 month allowance.




for the time being ... there isn;t any fix
so we have to wait


----------



## Mei-o (Mar 25, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No firmware alternatives? haha


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 25, 2010)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



unless some updates extinfo.dat for DSTT..
otherwise, NOPE


----------



## Mei-o (Mar 25, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the EDGE still a good choice? It's the cheapest one available. I'd love a CycloDS though.


----------



## taken (Mar 25, 2010)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Edge is a good little card. I had no problems playing games. Plus the last update 1.9 plays everything.


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 25, 2010)

Does the game work with Supercard DS One + Evo fw? I don't have access to DS for a while.


----------



## dmitsuki (Mar 25, 2010)

Ganduro said:
			
		

> noname9889 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shin Megami Tensei game stay in the store for like a month and after that they are only on ebay for 90 dollars and Atlus isn't even making money off of them anymore. So what then, do you wait 2 years for a possible reprint?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 25, 2010)

dmitsuki said:
			
		

> Ganduro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This isn't like the old days when Atlus games were difficult and rare to find. 

I still see almost every recently released Atlus games in my sources. P1, P3, P4, heck, even nocturne. Well, no DDS or whatnot though.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 25, 2010)

Mei-o,
EDGE is alright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the downside i see from the cart would be the cheat engine
and
sometimes the team take a little too long to update their firmware (its not the case for year 2010)


----------



## Dark_linis (Mar 25, 2010)

you know what? I'm throwing in the towel and giving atlus my money today.

I cant wait any longer!


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 25, 2010)

Just got back from playing the game, I dont really like it but I know that other people will like it.Its just me personally I dont like random battles and the battle system in this game I prefer Devil Survivor. The graphics are pretty impressive for a DS game


----------



## manoelpdb (Mar 25, 2010)

bik75 said:
			
		

> Just got back from playing the game, I dont really like it but I know that other people will like it.Its just me personally I dont like random battles and the battle system in this game I prefer Devil Survivor. The graphics are pretty impressive for a DS game


If you dont like so why you keep playing it?
I really hope someone can find a way to play this on R4 because I'm dying to play it!


----------



## noname9889 (Mar 25, 2010)

Ganduro said:
			
		

> noname9889 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im not defending piracy, i understand the moral issues, i get that. I accept the legal issues and that im ripping off some developers (i would never buy a lot of the games games im playing, so its not ripping off the developer because their not getting my money anyway). All i was doing is pointing out that just because a person cant afford to actually buy a game, it doesnt mean that their not a fan. A fan of a series is the person who plays every game, and knows more about it then most, buying all the games is secondary. And id love to buy the game, i would, but im $150 in debt and living off ramen and cheap muffins for breakfest. If im gonna have money to buy it, it's just not gonna happen until i get a job. where ill then have to pay off college, bills, food that doesnt make me s**t out a kidney, etc. And if im really lucky, i might be able to get it by christmas. and you see where i have a problem with that one?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 25, 2010)

Ganduro said:
			
		

> noname9889 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you're against pirating, why're you on this site?  90% of this site is dealing with chat about pirating.  And yes, you can't download an oak desk.  You cannot download hardware.  You CAN, however, download software.  That is what the games are.  Stop using a damn flawed argument about it.  IT's not an argument that works.

Can't download a real car, after, to drive around.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 25, 2010)

This thread =/= pirating debate. If you want people to buy the game and/or hate people pirating it, good for you. Don't make your speech here. Keep the discussion to anti-piracy or game discussion. I just don't want this thread to become yet another piracy debate thread. They end up, unsurprisingly, going no where.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 25, 2010)

Karry said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it works in no$zoomer

too much text in this for my liking though.


----------



## ChrisABlair (Mar 25, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Karry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm actually having problems running it with no$zoomer... It could be I'm an idiot, but for some reason, it hangs before the opening movie in a new game.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 25, 2010)

i just had it on a few minutes ago i got tired of reading so shut it off. i got to the part where you type your name than there was even more text after that so than got bored with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ahhh here they are the settings

these are the settings i'm using in no$zoomer 2.3.0.1 with no$gba 2.6a (ds emulator) right click as soon as you load the rom

render: directx8 - sync
size: x2.0
filter top bilinear
filter bottom: none
ratio of screen: 100%

settings i have in no$ menu settings
emulator speed: realtime/10 auto
video: 24 bit
renderer: nocash
sound: digital stereo
sound desired: 44hz
multiboot port: none
multiboot normal: medium/medium


----------



## ChrisABlair (Mar 25, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> i just had it on a few minutes ago i got tired of reading so shut it off. i got to the part where you type your name than there was even more text after that so than got bored with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks so much! Works like a charm now. Now to wait for a patch. Can't wait to take this on the go. Heck, I may even just buy it.

EDIT: Uh oh, save problems.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 25, 2010)

after saving right click than choose save output file each time.


----------



## ChrisABlair (Mar 25, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> after saving right click than choose save output file each time.


Thanks, that worked. You've been a great help.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 25, 2010)

n/p i'm a master at emulation


----------



## miruki (Mar 25, 2010)

Dark_linis said:
			
		

> you know what? I'm throwing in the towel and giving atlus my money today.
> 
> I cant wait any longer!


*applauds* It's worth the money! Since I'm already importing Sakura Wars this month, Strange Journey has to wait until next month *sigh* well at least it works on the M3 now...


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 25, 2010)

miruki said:
			
		

> Dark_linis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I generally buy anything Atlus comes out that I want.  They do a good enough job that they deserve SOME payment.


----------



## HitoriRaven (Mar 25, 2010)

The （J） version is fixed right? So why don't we just use a Japanese save with the U game?
Also, about a fix, will we get a fix for all cards, or just the ones with support?
Because I have an R4 and I know it has no support, so will I just have to give up on SMT:SJ ?


----------



## Hachibei (Mar 26, 2010)

HitoriRaven said:
			
		

> The ?J? version is fixed right? So why don't we just use a Japanese save with the U game?
> I don't think it works that way.
> 
> 
> ...


Plus, maybe it'll be worth 5x it's current price in 5 or 6 years


----------



## HitoriRaven (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, maybe not, but if it didn't have a chance of working I wouldn't have suggested it. Just wanted to know if anyone has tried it because I think I heard something like it with Pokemon DPP.

I also understand this but I see that some games that have been fixed, instead of the cards(in general) being fixed or like a cheat or something that will disable the anti-piracy, which is what I was asking about.


----------



## TheGreatNeko (Mar 26, 2010)

If this isn't patched soon I'm gonna do it myself.


----------



## s2d4 (Mar 26, 2010)

Great! Do it and fast!


----------



## Arkansaw (Mar 26, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Ganduro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



because people choose to do things that not 'okay' (something you will be proud to air publicly IRL) simply because they can, and for the same reasons why rape and murder happen every day, and why americans cry sadly after 911 but talibans cry for joy...but I digress

and with a site (one of many) that indirectly supports such behaviour that has a considerable following over a considerable period of time..... morality concerns are best left undiscussed and assumed to be non-existent


----------



## haflore (Mar 26, 2010)

TheGreatNeko said:
			
		

> If this isn't patched soon I'm gonna do it myself.


Bah! Stop waiting, just do it!
(not completely sarcastic, if you know how then you should do it)


----------



## lzyslckr (Mar 27, 2010)

In the name of this movie that i don't know 
 DO IT


----------



## Anacone (Mar 27, 2010)

HitoriRaven said:
			
		

> The ?J? version is fixed right? So why don't we just use a Japanese save with the U game?
> Also, about a fix, will we get a fix for all cards, or just the ones with support?
> Because I have an R4 and I know it has no support, so will I just have to give up on SMT:SJ ?



NO support? Really? So what this 1.34 kernel update means? http://www.r4sdhc.com/down.asp#n
Ok it's not fixing this issue yet, but I wouldn't say it's dead.
Sure I just got this card, but I think I already got worth for my money.


----------



## X-Grunger (Mar 28, 2010)

D;
too bad for r4 users, im gonna buy a new card maybe....nah, teh original cartridge its the way, and the way to support great companies like atlus


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 28, 2010)

X-Grunger said:
			
		

> D;
> too bad for r4 users, im gonna buy a new card maybe....nah, teh original cartridge its the way, and the way to support great companies like atlus


Atlus has enough customers, you better support Nippon Ichi Software, because they're in a lot of trouble...


----------



## HitoriRaven (Mar 28, 2010)

Okay, yeah I meant less support than the other cards, and don't get me wrong, I like my R4.

What's wrong with NIS? I thought they'd be doing fine especially with Sakura Wars coming out soon.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 29, 2010)

Just to double check before I ditch this game and play Infinite Space or something, there's no mid-mission quicksave feature?  

If so, that's unforgivable for a handheld game in my opinion and a deal breaker when it comes to me perservering with the game, so see ya.


----------



## haflore (Mar 29, 2010)

Em, no, there is no midmission save(unless you find a save point). Most of the missions are short enough that you can finish them quickly though.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 29, 2010)

Hmm, might give it a go then.  See I play my DS either on the train (so I have to stop as soon as I get to my stop) or when I'm trying to get to sleep (so I have to stop when I'm tired) so having to keep pressing on until the end of a mission kind of ruins a game for me.  PS0 was crazy for that, missions that took hours and no saving till you finished them.


----------



## haflore (Mar 29, 2010)

Actually you could save whenever in PS0, just no mission progress. As long as your train trip is around 15 minute you should be fine, you'll either hit a save point or finish the mission before you stop.


----------



## ZPE (Mar 29, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Hmm, might give it a go then.  See I play my DS either on the train (so I have to stop as soon as I get to my stop) or when I'm trying to get to sleep (so I have to stop when I'm tired) so having to keep pressing on until the end of a mission kind of ruins a game for me.  PS0 was crazy for that, missions that took hours and no saving till you finished them.



That's what DS sleep mode's for...


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 30, 2010)

ZPE said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do try that, but what usually happens is that by the time I've walked from the train to work, done a ten hour shift and got a taxi home I've forgotten about it and next time I open my DS two days later I've run out of battery.


----------



## aragon (Mar 30, 2010)

RTS (real time save) works great on M3 for this game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But I assume from your replies that you are referring to the original cartridge, right?


----------



## cloudlinkin (Apr 3, 2010)

In my limited knowledge of the chinese language, this following site: http://r4ds.uueasy.com/read.php?tid=13676 seems to have a solution for the AP of Strange Journey - including other games like Etrian Odyssey 3, HG/SS, Yugioh 2010 (E) for users of DSTT or YSMenu on R4.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 3, 2010)

I just hit 30hrs play time on this game, been a while since I played a DS game so much.  Only just got to the final area but I have a few EX missions to complete too.  
9/10


----------



## InuYasha (Apr 7, 2010)

Surprised there hasn't been a firmware update yet for the cyclo to address the random black screens.....


----------



## Rasengan_q (Apr 24, 2010)

At last !!!! My R4 Clone with newest firmware be able to save on this game !!!!! been trying to reset the game and load the game from menu and it is successful!!!
i'm using R4i English Version 1.20b Firmware by the way and not using TTmenu.

This is where i download the firmware :
http://www.r4i-sdhc.com/

but still...i  don't know how much i can progress tough..
please...please don't let me down my R4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sorry for my bad english


----------



## Isabelyes (Apr 24, 2010)

Way to revive an old topic ^-^

Glad to hear you can play it, though!
I'm dtill totally addicted to it.
GOTY for sure.


----------



## meikiyou (May 3, 2010)

it is working for every R4 out there or just for those R4i?


----------



## BBqBanana (May 4, 2010)

meikiyou said:
			
		

> it is working for every R4 out there or just for those R4i?



Let me check, I'll edit post once I get past the Intro... which is so darn long.

EDIT: Game works perfectly well with the patch on the R4i Gold, and the normal R4,(With YsMenu).
Saving,Loading and no freeze throughout the start.

(It feels like I'm playing a starwars game with all these tanks,)


----------



## meikiyou (May 4, 2010)

which patch did u use for R4?


----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2010)

meikiyou said:
			
		

> which patch did u use for R4?


http://filetrip.net/f10190-R4-SMT-(U)-patch-1-0.html


----------



## meikiyou (May 5, 2010)

thank you


----------



## aragon (Jul 19, 2010)

Just a quick update: after finally buying a class 6 Panasonic this weekend, SMT:SJ runs smoothly on my M3Real. 
The intro does not crash any longer!

And CVoS war points finally work


----------

